# Forum Home Renovation General Odds & Sods  Wardrobes top shelf heights etc.

## Headbelt

Hi, 
Not sure if im posting in the right place here but couldnt find any section on wardrobes.. 
Im after peoples thoughts/experience on wardrobe design, as far as top shelf heights for double hanging etc. I have been told 2100mm is an old standard but peole are also using 2000mm. I want to put shelves either side of the wardrobe and a double hanging section in the middle.. 
Any help would be appreciated. 
Cheers

----------


## Cecile

The best advice I can offer you comes from a stint when I designed wardrobes for a job.  That modular system was based on a 2100 top shelf height for double hanging but it may not work for everyone.  Their dimensions don't work for me.  And I guarantee that 2000 will be far too low for double hanging. 
I think it's actually better to measure the clothes you want to have in the double hanging space before you build it.  For instance, if you have long-ish skirts, like I do, they will be too long for the space available with the lower shelf/rail at 1050 and drag on the floor...the same with long shirts.  You might find that your lower hanging, generally used for skirts on skirt hangers, or trousers folded over a hanger, may need 1200 to clear the floor...don't forget to add in the measurement of the hanger, and the distance of the hanging rail from the bottom of the shelf.  Once you know where your lower shelf will be, use the same method for setting the distance of your upper hanging rail and top shelf. 
It's hard to explain without drawings (plus it's 1.30am, way past my bedtime), but you may get the gist.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

We built our own wardrobe out of construction ply (must finish it one day too).  Most of it has a double height hang space - hanging rods are about 900 apart though there is a shelf in between as many shoe boxes and accessories can be hidden behind the hanging clothes.  First rod is at about 1500 and second is about 2400. There's also a narrow full height hanging section for pants and long dresses.  Underneath the hanging space is a row of 300 deep drawers (though under the full height space...there are two).  Another row of 300 high 'cubicles' sits above the hang space.  All up it's roughly 2400 wide, 2700 high and 600 deep....

----------

